# water cup collage



## GA_mayne (Jan 25, 2010)

What do you think?

The fist thing that pops into my mind is "classy".
Don't know why, but it does.  lol....







I apologize for the size....


----------



## GA_mayne (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I realize this is a lot.
But I think this would look great printed out and posted on a wall.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 26, 2010)

intriguing...


----------



## GA_mayne (Jan 26, 2010)

okay...


----------



## Noah212 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool.  It reminds me of Andy Warhol's Campbell Soup painting.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the idea, but would recommend fewer pictures.  I'd cut it down to twelve or even nine.  With nine you could do square crops on each and have a square collage which I think would juxtapose nicely with the round glass.  For it to work I think you would want to have an equal distance from the top lens of the glass to the top of frame and the bottom rim to the bottom of the frame though.

For a real Warhol feel you could color the water in post.  Different colors for each image or what not.


----------



## GA_mayne (Jan 26, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> I like the idea, but would recommend fewer pictures.  I'd cut it down to twelve or even nine.  With nine you could do square crops on each and have a square collage which I think would juxtapose nicely with the round glass.  For it to work I think you would want to have an equal distance from the top lens of the glass to the top of frame and the bottom rim to the bottom of the frame though.
> 
> For a real Warhol feel you could color the water in post.  Different colors for each image or what not.



I like the way you think.
I think I'm going to try this.
Time to play...hehe


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

Noah212 said:


> Cool.  It reminds me of Andy Warhol's Campbell Soup painting.



That is exactly what I thought. I love Andy Warhol, so this intrigues me.


----------

